# Nashbar Carobn Cyclocross Fork



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just curious who is using this fork and what you think of it?

I currently use a set of 45c Nokians and 47c Smart Sams. I just need the Nokians to fit a set of fenders.









Nashbar Carbon Cyclocross Fork - Normal Shipping Ground


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I rode it for a few weeks on a loaner bike. Seemed fine. It was a little on the heavy side, but for that price, how can you complain?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I will be getting this fork. Nashbar said there is no weight limit but they will not have any until 03/29  so I guess I will be ordering now in anticipation. And it will definitely be lighter then my fisticuff steel fork which is damn beefy.

Do a lot of gravel grinding spring/summer/fall so hope to reduce some chatter and lighten the bike up. Next will be ZTR Arch rims.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Nice. In my opinion, the steel actually rides softer, but as far as weight goes, you can't beat the strength to weight ratio of carbon. And I love Stan's rims. That's definitely the way to go.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have that fork... it's been with me for 3 incarnations of the Nashbar X frame cyclocross bike. I have run it with discs exclusively. No issues at all. It looks good and works good. There are lighter ones, but a carbon cyclocross fork with disc tabs was pretty hard to come by when I got mine a few years ago...they're going to start showing up now, but Nashbar was ahead of the game with this one, in my opinion. I think it would clear a 48, depending on the tire. I currently have 38's on mine with gobs of room.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

CB, could you snag a pic of the clearance on your 38s? Is there any brake chatter? I hear this can be a problem with this fork (winwood).


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Will do. I didn't ride it to work today so It will have to be later. 

I have had no brake chatter at all, but like I said, I've always run discs on it. Avid mechanicals. I haven't had a single issue with it. I removed the brake posts from mine (threaded) and ran it with fenders for a long time, I was stoked it had threaded eyelets for fenders.


----------



## encouragable (Dec 24, 2011)

I have this fork. I had brake chatter problems when I initially set it up with canti's, but after I replaced the Shimano pads for Kool Stops it has been much less of an issue, only on steep descents.
I've tried to put a knobbies on it (not sure the exact ISO width in mm, either a 49 or 52), not even close to fitting. The largest tires I've run on it have been 34's.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Saw this photo and seems like plenty of clearance for a 45c plus fender and my 47c non fender.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ They lose pionts for not removing the brake bosses. 

I forgot man, sorry. I will get you a pic. I agree that there's room though.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go Pink. These are Kenda Kwest 700x38's They're labeled as a 700x38 / 28x1 5/8

I have run fenders on this fork with 38's, but they were Schwalbes. You can see the room situation... Would look really cool to fill up all that space with studs! I'm very curious about your results... if I don't sell this thing it could become a cool singlespeed winter commuter.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Was on back order for a long time finally came today. I have not been able to ride it yet but it is 17mm shorter a to c then my fisty fork. The tires are 35c Pasela's so it looks to have plenty of clearance (I use these on gravel rides mainly now anyways). And I think I dropped at least 1.5lbs from the frame going to this carbon fork from the beastly steel fork Vassago supplied (now defunked).


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

What is the axle to crown measurement on this bike? Nashbar doesn't publish that data for this fork. Would someone mind measuring it?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

The A to C on this fork is 398mm and the rake is 45mm.


----------

